# Does SR M3 come with HomeLink?



## RoadToLevel5 (Aug 3, 2017)

Is HomeLink a standard feature of all Teslas? If not, does the $35K SR come equipped with it?

I could not find a list of standard equipment on the Tesla site.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I believe it's part of the "Premium Package", but I'm not sure.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

So far from what I've read on Reddit is partial and standard interiors do not have HomeLink functions.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks to be part of the "Premium Interior" which is tethered to the long range battery variants.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RoadToLevel5 said:


> Is HomeLink a standard feature of all Teslas? If not, does the $35K SR come equipped with it?


I thought I had read somewhere that all variants have HomeLink, but only the premium interior includes the "location aware" functionality that allows the door to automatically open & close when you arrive/depart.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I thought I had read somewhere that all variants have HomeLink, but only the premium interior includes the "location aware" functionality that allows the door to automatically open & close when you arrive/depart.


I had thought that too but have read people who have taken delivery of the SR do not have any HomeLink. Maybe to be added later?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This seems a bit shady on Tesla, doesn't pretty much every car built these days have homelink? I could see the location aware not being part of it, but sad that Homelink is not. I'd almost bet the hardware is there, just not activated.


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

Sily that they have location aware for the garage door but no passive entry for the key fob. Go figure.


----------



## zp- (Mar 18, 2019)

I sure hope they allow it to be added later on. Besides being essential in any modern car now, it will be (or is already) an integral part of advance summon and other features like that. It's just a module that gets plugged in. If the SR(+) software supports it once plugged in is the big question. Will likely require Tesla concluding that it's in their interest to allow it.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

I came here looking if anyone else had successfully set it up with their SR but I have an SR+ and can't find the option anywhere. I have an appointment next friday to fix some other manufacturing defects so I'll ask them if I have it. I don't even care if it does it automatically...I just want to store the codes so I don't have to clip the beeper anywhere on my trim...


----------



## Mark_M3 (Apr 11, 2019)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> I came here looking if anyone else had successfully set it up with their SR but I have an SR+ and can't find the option anywhere. I have an appointment next friday to fix some other manufacturing defects so I'll ask them if I have it. I don't even care if it does it automatically...I just want to store the codes so I don't have to clip the beeper anywhere on my trim...


Any word on the SR+ and homelink? I would surely love this feature too.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mark_M3 said:


> Any word on the SR+ and homelink? I would surely love this feature too.


There is an upgrade available from Tesla. Check out the thread here.


----------

